
Pretty Little Ruby - TechHike
http://wekeroad.com/2011/10/05/pretty-little-ruby
======
petercooper
The primary example in this post seems erroneous to me.

    
    
      handle_payment if trans.is_payment? and return
    

.. will never run handle_payment, whether the condition is true or not.

